# Co2 Paintball style



## djtbster

Taking from another site here is my Diy paintball System
parts consist of :

Co2 Fill adapter, got mine of ebay but can be bought in the gta @ canadian paintball for 9.99 or most paintball shops 
http://www.canadianpaintball.com/images/shopping/32co2fill.gif

homedepot needlevalve mine was 1/8 to 1/4 needle valve (roughly 6 dollars)

some 1/4 polyethykene tubing(roughly 6 dollars)

and a 20oz Co2 tank(29.99)

works great not the best needle valve but get the job done, have to of these running and will need another one or two for my other tanks 





reference http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


----------



## coldmantis

I was thinking about doing something like this since I want a small co2 tank setup which section of depot did you get the needle valve from?


----------



## djtbster

plumbing aisle


----------



## bigfishy

Where is this paintball shop locateD? O_O or you have to order it online?


----------



## coldmantis

so the needle valve will screw into the paintball fill adapter? nothing else needed that you didn't list to put it together?


----------



## 3020

Do you leave it on 24/7 or do you attach a solenoid to it?


----------



## djtbster

I leave mine on with my 10 gallon @ 1 bps and in my 55 it's on but the diffusser intank turns off. Other than the items listed u would need ure diffuser airline check valve, and Teflon tape to seal. Word of caution with the homedepot valve, it only takes very little for it to open up I'd say 1/16 if a turn.


----------



## Sameer

Can this be really that cheap? I might try this then. How long will that last with one bubble/s? Where do you get the refills from (how much are they?) Really interested now, gonna check out the link.


EDIT: Ah, looks like 6 months easy and around $5 for refill. I want to do this too and wont mind going for higher quality parts, let us know where the best places are to buy the stuff.

EDIT: again, I think it will come out to be the regular price range of CO2 systems, maybe close to $200 with the better quality stuff.


----------



## djtbster

id say it be to be under $100, but I plan to upgrade the items to higher quality needle valve and possibly a better adapter instead of using a fill adpater ill get an asa adpater with 2 ports for a guage and the needle vavle as shown on the reference link


----------



## gucci17

I noticed you don't have a regulator on your paintball tank. I'd be worried about co2 getting dumped near the end of the tank. 

Pick up an adapter that will allow you to use a standard tank dual gauge regulator.

The you can run the rest of this stuff inline:
Electic solonoid > needle valve > JBJ bubble counter (optional) > check valve > diffuser or reactor

Then you'll be set!


----------



## Sameer

Could you post where I can find the stuff you mentioned around Toronto? For the best price? I dont like using ebay and online. I really want to start with a CO2 setup.


----------



## gucci17

Sameer said:


> Could you post where I can find the stuff you mentioned around Toronto? For the best price? I dont like using ebay and online. I really want to start with a CO2 setup.


Sorry I don't. When I was into planted tanks, I ordered everything I needed from Rex Grigg. Got hosed on the exchange rate as well. But he is a very highly recommend source for co2 supplies from the planted tank community. Worth it in my opinion though. I don't believe he supplies tank adapters but it's been some time since I've checked so you never know. Google his name and his website will show up.

What is wrong with online ordering? Are you worried about credit card fraud? Perhaps you can find someone you can trust to order it in for you and just pay them cash.

Oh check this out - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/90710-diy-co2-regulator-how-info-lot.html


----------



## Sameer

I dont have much experience with online, thats the only reason. I can get my bro to do it if need be. I might be able to get good quality solenoid, needle valve and regulator. Ill have to check to make sure.

I wanted to clarify, where can you get that tank? and how much do the refills cost (also from where).

Id like to make a list of the items needed. Thanks gucci, checkin out the link now.

EDIT: Why is this guy so expensive? http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-CO2-tank-with-regulator-W0QQAdIdZ239564970
Also, do we have to get the tank checked every 4 to 5 years? i remember in the on sale section there were checked tanks. Also aluminum or steel I think.


----------



## gucci17

Sameer said:


> I dont have much experience with online, thats the only reason. I can get my bro to do it if need be. I might be able to get good quality solenoid, needle valve and regulator. Ill have to check to make sure.
> 
> I wanted to clarify, where can you get that tank? and how much do the refills cost (also from where).
> 
> Id like to make a list of the items needed. Thanks gucci, checkin out the link now.


Try kijiji - http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-toys-games-New-20-oz-CO2-tanks-Paintball-W0QQAdIdZ239945532

Refills, you can get from paintball centres. Not sure what it would cost though as I never tried it myself.


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> Try kijiji - http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-toys-games-New-20-oz-CO2-tanks-Paintball-W0QQAdIdZ239945532
> 
> Refills, you can get from paintball centres. Not sure what it would cost though as I never tried it myself.


Gerrard and Church ST... Even if you pay me $20, I won't drive there 

Taxi drivers are crazy xD

So Dj where did you get your paintball Co2 can??? did you order it online? or from shop? if shop, where is the shop?


----------



## djtbster

sgt platters, paintball nation, canadian paintball (check websites for locations), Badlands Paintball. google paintball in youre area to find the nearest shop to you.


----------



## 3020

bass pro shop in Vaughn hadms the 24ounce $34.99 and 20 ounce $29.99 as well as a 9 ounce for $19.99. Canadian tire has it as well but at double the price.


----------



## Dienah

just came back from this little adventure, went to defcon paintball at mcnicoll and victoria park, 20oz co2 tank 29.99, the little on off adapter they have in a kit only for paintball I think it was 54.00!!! but I convinced the shop owner to sell me just the adapter and not the kit but it was his so used 10 bucks, home depot plumbing section a weird looking needle valve with no actual needle 4.99. they charge 4.99 for refills at the paintball place bad news they were out of co2 so I only have a 200z co2 tank with no co2 in it lol. Total cost 29.99+10+4.99+gas money??= 44.98!! thats how much I payed for my fluval mini pressurized 20g co2 that sucks damn it. Time to return the pos to pj pets luckly I prepared for a return so I didn't use the 20g cartridge it came with I used a 16g bike cartridge.


----------



## coldmantis

oppsss.... posted under girlfriends account lol, and yes she hated being dragged all over home depot to find the needle valve.....


Dienah said:


> just came back from this little adventure, went to defcon paintball at mcnicoll and victoria park, 20oz co2 tank 29.99, the little on off adapter they have in a kit only for paintball I think it was 54.00!!! but I convinced the shop owner to sell me just the adapter and not the kit but it was his so used 10 bucks, home depot plumbing section a weird looking needle valve with no actual needle 4.99. they charge 4.99 for refills at the paintball place bad news they were out of co2 so I only have a 200z co2 tank with no co2 in it lol. Total cost 29.99+10+4.99+gas money??= 44.98!! thats how much I payed for my fluval mini pressurized 20g co2 that sucks damn it. Time to return the pos to pj pets luckly I prepared for a return so I didn't use the 20g cartridge it came with I used a 16g bike cartridge.


----------



## coldmantis

I should note that defon paintball also sells paintball type co2 regulators with the gauges and everything I think it was $54 but they were out of stock..... and the sales person looked at me funny when I told him it's for a fish tank lol


----------



## bigfishy

Cool! I'd check them out tomorrow 

I will be the 3rd person going in looking for co2 tank, and cap for fish tank


----------



## Sameer

Well, the refills cheap. I actually want a larger tank, fire extinguisher size. I heard you need to get them tested every 5 years, where and what price does it cost you CO2 owners?


EDIT: hehe a few people are interested in starting our CO2.


----------



## AquaNeko

Dienah said:


> just came back from this little adventure, went to defcon paintball at mcnicoll and victoria park, 20oz co2 tank 29.99, the little on off adapter they have in a kit only for paintball I think it was 54.00!!! but I convinced the shop owner to sell me just the adapter and not the kit but it was his so used 10 bucks, home depot plumbing section a weird looking needle valve with no actual needle 4.99. they charge 4.99 for refills at the paintball place bad news they were out of co2 so I only have a 200z co2 tank with no co2 in it lol. Total cost 29.99+10+4.99+gas money??= 44.98!! thats how much I payed for my fluval mini pressurized 20g co2 that sucks damn it. Time to return the pos to pj pets luckly I prepared for a return so I didn't use the 20g cartridge it came with I used a 16g bike cartridge.


A bit off topic. How is the gaming setup in there and equipment? Girls + paintball =  I pass by there often but never bothered to stop by as I'm on route to do something but it has always crossed my mind the setup and how good htier kit is there for use.


----------



## coldmantis

ok so I'm one of those people who love diy and like to start and finish a project on the same day since defcon didn't have co2 refills I drove all the way to yorkdale and I live in east end scarb..... here is my results better than I thought since the cheapo needle valve and actually do 1 bubble per 3 seconds which is what I wanted, did a soapy water test and no leaks. I used a wrench to secure everything not sure if you need it though. I should also mention that I weight the tank after it was filled but I should of weight it b4 it was filled to get an actual comparission, filled weight is 2lbs 12oz


----------



## coldmantis

defcon - all boys all asian and smells like dirty socks(not implying anything I'm asian as well.) small shop with bad lighting can't see anything vs. st. slaughter very good mix of boys+girls all caucasian and no smell, big shop great lighting huge selection.


AquaNeko said:


> A bit off topic. How is the gaming setup in there and equipment? Girls + paintball =  I pass by there often but never bothered to stop by as I'm on route to do something but it has always crossed my mind the setup and how good htier kit is there for use.


----------



## coldmantis

just to let every know that I phoned many paintball place and they don't seem to have the adapter in stock but I manage to find one place, badlands paintball they have lots of location I just went to the closest one to me which was pickering, they are the only place that sells 24oz co2 tanks that have an indicator to see if the tank is empty. I just bought another tank for my 45g tall, the 24oz tank cost 39.99 and comes with 1 free fill but that location didn't have a fill station, brand new adapter was 19.99, went across the street to next paintball and filled the 24oz for 6.00 they didn't a better job then sg. slaughter the tank weight like 3lbs 10oz vs sg. slaughter 20oz 2lbs 15oz, and of course home depot 4.99 for needle valve.


----------



## coldmantis

hey dj,
how is your bubble count is it consistent?. my first tank is 20z with used adapter, and it's not consistent, I tried replacing the needle valve and still the same problem, it slows down after a while. My 24oz with new adapter is always consistent, both tanks are wrenched tight as can be, I ordered another adapter and I hope that is the problem.


----------



## djtbster

mine isnt consisten either, i guess its due to the pressure of the tank lowering


----------



## arc

http://www.badlandspaintball.com/co2_tanks.html

They are having a sale on all CO2 tanks!

So tempted to try this but there is an issue I foresee happening....wild floating of CO2 rate depending on the temperature and CO2 level. Even if I were to get everything tight with tape and tune the valves correctly the issues would still happen.

My reasoning is....

The tanks are rate for 800ish PSI depending on temperature and CO2 levels.

The on/off valve is not meant for control as they are just the end points for fill stations so should be ON or OFF, not in between.The Home depot needle valves are meant for water usage I think with a 75 PSI max.

Added to the fact you have to disconnect the needle valve for refills...means the seal have to be redone every time.

Can you guys confirm any of these issues?


----------



## coldmantis

arc said:


> http://www.badlandspaintball.com/co2_tanks.html
> 
> They are having a sale on all CO2 tanks!
> 
> So tempted to try this but there is an issue I foresee happening....wild floating of CO2 rate depending on the temperature and CO2 level. Even if I were to get everything tight with tape and tune the valves correctly the issues would still happen.
> 
> My reasoning is....
> 
> The tanks are rate for 800ish PSI depending on temperature and CO2 levels.
> 
> The on/off valve is not meant for control as they are just the end points for fill stations so should be ON or OFF, not in between.The Home depot needle valves are meant for water usage I think with a 75 PSI max.
> 
> Added to the fact you have to disconnect the needle valve for refills...means the seal have to be redone every time.
> 
> Can you guys confirm any of these issues?


you don't touch the needle valve ever after you place it on even to refill you just twist off the asa adapter, if you want perfect bps get a swagelock needle valve off ebay they are less then 15 bucks and are rated for 3000psi no floating, if you want something nicer but will cost a little more then do this

20z paintball tank only not 24oz
on/off pin valve not on/off asa adapter
watts a360 coupling
a co2 regulator cheap one off ebay for real co2 tanks
take off the needle valve output from the regulator
get a 1/8 extention thing from depot
cheap solenoid from ebay
then swagelock needle valve
should cost less then 90 canadian including the 20z co2 tank
http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/04/diy-co2-setup-using-paintball-supplies/

with the cheap watts needle valve thats rated for 400psi it usually floats if you run it slower then 1bps if your running 1bps or 2bps is should be ok anything slower like me 1b/3s then it floats just a little, have to retune once a month or so.


----------



## sujeev87

Hey i bought a on/off valve and i'm not sure now if this is the right one to use for this kind of set up. Here's a few pictures of it: http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e107/brownguy313/
Should i buy the regulator from bambi? it includes a needle valve and a solenoid for $65.



coldmantis said:


> you don't touch the needle valve ever after you place it on even to refill you just twist off the asa adapter, if you want perfect bps get a swagelock needle valve off ebay they are less then 15 bucks and are rated for 3000psi no floating, if you want something nicer but will cost a little more then do this
> 
> 20z paintball tank only not 24oz
> on/off pin valve not on/off asa adapter
> watts a360 coupling
> a co2 regulator cheap one off ebay for real co2 tanks
> take off the needle valve output from the regulator
> get a 1/8 extention thing from depot
> cheap solenoid from ebay
> then swagelock needle valve
> should cost less then 90 canadian including the 20z co2 tank
> http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/04/diy-co2-setup-using-paintball-supplies/
> 
> with the cheap watts needle valve thats rated for 400psi it usually floats if you run it slower then 1bps if your running 1bps or 2bps is should be ok anything slower like me 1b/3s then it floats just a little, have to retune once a month or so.


----------



## coldmantis

lol you got that off ebay for like less then 10 bucks didn't you? I have the same one, with that asa adapter you just need a needle valve either from home depot watts a-41 or ebay a swagelock, search for ****** swagelock 1/8" on ebay its the 9 dollar one.


----------



## sujeev87

lol ye i got it off of ebay... So all I would need with this asa adapter is a watts a-41 needle valve, some teflon tape, co2 hose, co2 diffuser or reactor, and a 20 oz co2 canister to put it together? 


coldmantis said:


> lol you got that off ebay for like less then 10 bucks didn't you? I have the same one, with that asa adapter you just need a needle valve either from home depot watts a-41 or ebay a swagelock, search for ****** swagelock 1/8" on ebay its the 9 dollar one.


----------



## coldmantis

yes and also a check valve and a bubble counter if you have one


----------



## sujeev87

could i get the check valves at home hardware?


----------



## coldmantis

I never bother looking for it at depot, but if it is there expect to pay 10 bucks maybe? just go to big als and pick one up around 3-4 dollars for a couple lets say 3-4 or if you have time to wait ebay maybe 2 bucks for 10, you don't need a check valve but it's good to have one you can run your setup now without the check valve and then add it later on. it should be in this order tank-asa adapter-needlve valve-tubing-check valve-bubble counter-tubing-diffuser.


----------



## sujeev87

hey I went to home depot and picked up a watts a 41 needle valve and some teflon tape that is "made to deal with gas". I've tried a whole bunch of times but i can't seem to get a good seal. Every time i test the connection, there's a new leak. I was wondering how you put on the teflon tape and maybe how many layers did you put over the threads? thanks.


----------



## coldmantis

on the side where it goes into the adapter I put 5 to six layers everything else only 3 layers. use a wrench not your fingers to twist in the needle valve


----------



## tom g

*teflon*

its hard to explain u only need enough to cover the threads , but u need to put the tape on in the opposite direction so when u thread it in to teh valve , th eteflon will not get bunched up and not sealso when u tighten the valve righty-tighty , lefty - loosy u put the tape on so it thread in and does not bunch in . 
ill see if i can find any other info on this 
go thru my books 
cheers 
tom


----------



## sujeev87

Hey thanks for all the advice everyone... I finally have a leak proof set up


----------



## alexxa

Is canadian paintball an online store?


----------



## bigdannydiesel

thats amazing i got two paintball CO2 tanks a 9 oz and 12 oz gona work great if this works for my calcium reactor


----------

